# Pricing for New SuperSix models??



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

There are new SuperSix models on the Cannondale site. Does anyone have pricing?

Super Six Ultimate
Super Six Record Liquigas
Super Six SRAM Red
Super Six Dura Ace
Super Six SRAM Force
Super Six Chorus
Super Six Ultegra SL
Super Six SRAM Rival


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

search a little. this has been discussed already I think. the ultimate is around 10k and the DA bike is around 5.5k


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, but the only pricing I have seen is for these (old models) which are spec'd differently than listed on the cannondale site (new models):

Super Six Frame $2999.99
Super Six Ultimate $9999.99
Super Six Team SRM $8999.99
Super Six Team Liq $6499.99
Super Six 1 $5499.99
Super Six 2 $5199.99
Super Six 3 $3499.99

It looks like they got rid of the SLV paint scheme, as well as change the component configurations.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

eldarko said:


> Thanks, but the only pricing I have seen is for these (old models) which are spec'd differently than listed on the cannondale site (new models):
> 
> Super Six Frame $2999.99
> Super Six Ultimate $9999.99
> ...


I'm not sure what page you are looking at. In the US the SLV paint scheme is there still.. Where are you located?


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

Silver is definitely there. Do a search, I posted the pricing in a thread earlier. 

I just bought a Supersix 1 in Red. It's fantastic. 

In the US, the only way to get SRAM Red is either the Ultimate package or buy the frame and build it up. I didn't see any Chorus options as well.

ScubaD


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

You're right. When I searched it sent me to the European site. They have a totally different lineup than the US. It looks like they get more options on the bikes.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

The 08 SuperSix lineup for the US is kind of backwards. The SuperSix2 comes with Mavic R-Sys wheels, but the higher end SuperSix1 comes with Mavic Krysium SL wheels. Cannondale needs to sell a SuperSix with SRAM Red and R-Sys in the US. Maybe they're not showing it that way online because those parts aren't available yet. 

On second thought maybe they should wait until 09 because I'm not buying a new bike until next year. That is, if I can hold out that long.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The Ultimate looks very cool. Not 10 grand cool, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## amillmtb (Nov 22, 2007)

SuperSix Ultimate : $ 9,999.99
SuperSix Team SRM: $ 8,999.99
SuperSix Team: $ 6,499.99
SuperSix 1: $ 5,499.99
SuperSix 1 Compact: $ 5,499.99
SuperSix 2: $5,199.99
SuperSix 2 Compact: $ 5,199.99
SuperSix 3: $3,499.99
SuperSix 3 Compact: $ 3,499.99
SuperSix Frameset: $2,999.99


----------



## Tamu8104 (Jul 1, 2006)

*SuperSix in White*

Why can't we get the SuperSix in white here in the US (aside from the Ultimate). I really like it in white and the SuperSix SRAM Rival in white would be a great price point.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

If you order it just as a frameset, you can probably get white. Have you asked your dealer?


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Quick Note !!!*

If you are interested in the white and you call your dealer he is going to tell you it is not available. But if he calls the factory he will find out it is now available. I just priced one last week and found this out. He called to check on a price for me and they told him they were getting ready to do a run of white this week in the popular sizes. $ 3000. HOOVY


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

When I was looking for a System 6-4 and it wasn't available from the factory, my dealer called around to other dealers and did a trade. Cannondale, unlike other brands, encourages this. My bike was shipped in from another state at no additional cost, never previously assembled, in 5 days.

See if your dealer will do the same.


----------

